# A few pics from Friday's storm in Ohio



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

I'll try to take some better pics as the season goes on. I had my alternator go out at 8pm and a line blow at 3am so I wasn't really in the picture taking mood.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice pics, I heard I the news that parts of ohio got a big wind/snow storm, did you get hit by it? looks like wet snow.


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

BC Handyman;1546181 said:


> Nice pics, I heard I the news that parts of ohio got a big wind/snow storm, did you get hit by it? looks like wet snow.


In the are I plow we got 6-8 inches of some real wet/heavy snow. 25 minutes away from me got ~2 inches.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

My accounts in Richfield had 6 inches of snow and my accounts in Peninsula which boarder each other had 2-3 inches and my accounts in Akron barely had a 1/2 inch.

It was certainly a strange storm, We are watching what they say could be a big one coming the day after "Christmas.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

where in cleveland are you? im out by chagrin falls area, the lot in chardon that we do had about 8


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

thesnowman269;1546215 said:


> where in cleveland are you? im out by chagrin falls area, the lot in chardon that we do had about 8


I do most of my plowing in Solon.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

That was some heavy stuff. Might have some space issues after the next one, since it doesn't stack well...the last thing any seasonal wants to hear right now is anything having to do w/ extra charges for pile removal.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Plow King;1546424 said:


> I do most of my plowing in Solon.


we have a bob evans that we do over that way


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pics, good job.Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

More pics from Wednesday's "blizzard"

Stacking snow:









Before:









After:


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

A little blurry, but this is a overturned car on I480 around 630am:









big bucket of snow:


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work. Looks wet in those first few pics. Gotta love the ole CCLB for plowing. Can't wait to get rid of mine in the spring and atleast go to the short bed.


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

Raymond S.;1549296 said:


> Nice work. Looks wet in those first few pics. Gotta love the ole CCLB for plowing. Can't wait to get rid of mine in the spring and atleast go to the short bed.


Yeah the set of pictures were of a very wet heavy snow. CCLB is a pain in the butt..I regret selling my ECSB everytime I plow.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you leave the snow around and in front of the dumpster like in the pic?
I have a gazillion dumpsters in all my lots and I only gets so close, I dont go nuts with clearing around them


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

MatthewG;1549892 said:


> Do you leave the snow around and in front of the dumpster like in the pic?
> I have a gazillion dumpsters in all my lots and I only gets so close, I dont go nuts with clearing around them


I don't go crazy but i typically get pretty close so a truck can easily pick it up..that particular dumpster you mentioned is on a raised pad about 6 inches above grade so I don't mess with it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice pics and equipment.


----------

